# Yet another creature hands tutorial



## The-Hog-Flu (Oct 21, 2013)

I know there are already tons of tutorials on homemade monster hands but I figured I'd share my method. It's cheap, easy and very versitale....although it is a bit time consuming.









All you need is a few sticks, hot glue and wire coat hangers....plus finishing touches such as painting and corpsing. Basically all you do is go out and hunt for hand bone sized sticks and get to work.

First step is to cut your sticks to size. I use 14 sticks per hand. 4 sticks for the hand bones and 2 for each finger and thumb. I know a finger has 3 bones but 2 looks realistic enough for my tastes. Carve the tips of each finger tip bone to a point.









Start with the hand bones. Cut 4 sticks to start. Use your own hand as a guide. Drill 2 holes through the sides of each stick in parallel lines, then run a length of coat hanger through the holes to bind them.









Next you'll cut the finger bones and drill holes all the way through the center of them. Then drill holes through the center of each hand bone.

Then you'll cut lengths of coat hanger and shove them into the holes in the hand bones. Make them long enough to slip the finger bones over them.


----------



## The-Hog-Flu (Oct 21, 2013)

Once you get the hand together you'll want to take it all apart and hot glue the holes and shove the hanger bits through. Do this for each hole you drilled. Once dried, form the hand how you'd like the final product to look like and then put healthy doses of hot glue on each knuckle and joint to really bind it all together. 









Once that's done, apply whatever finishing touches you'd like. I was going for a demonic witch thing here so I corpsed it and painted it.


----------



## drevilstein (Sep 17, 2013)

very nice hands, I like this method.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Can't beat the price and the finished product looks lovely in an appropriately spooky way.


----------



## The-Hog-Flu (Oct 21, 2013)

Later on I'll be posting the prop that these hands went to. It looks really good as a finished product.


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

I love building props and new characters. But I really LOATH making hands - ALWAYS a major pain in the ass. So I'm always looking for new techniques. Really diggin this one as it has potential to create something really organic. Might, erm pardon the pun, try my "hand" at it this year.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Thanks for the tutorial, this will come in "handy"....


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)

Very nice tut. Even though there are many hand instructionals I have never gathered the courage to do one, so I applaud you. Yours came out great by the way!


----------



## Eeeekim (Aug 14, 2009)

I like it! Sticks a free and EZ to cut and shape. I'll Try this one.


----------



## The-Hog-Flu (Oct 21, 2013)

It'd be perfect for scarecrows. You wouldn't have to paint them or do anything at all to flessh them out. I made a Pumkin Demon with these and was very pleased. The best thing about it is that it's free....and you can pose them however you want. Only problem I'm running into is a shortage of wire coat hangers. I had a garbage bag full but I'm down to about a dozen. I use them for so many things in prop building. I have no idea where to get more.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Interesting method you got there.

Dry cleaning places use to have wire coat hangers, not sure if they still do.


----------



## drevilstein (Sep 17, 2013)

Hey Hog Flu,

PM me your address and I'll send you a box full.


----------



## The-Hog-Flu (Oct 21, 2013)

drevilstein said:


> Hey Hog Flu,
> 
> PM me your address and I'll send you a box full.


 Awsome! Will do. Thanks!


----------

